

Ask HN: Best resources to learn linux terminal - happyman992

Just wondering how you guys learn to navigate around the linux terminal environment or bash(?). I would like to become comfortable in the linux environment. (total noob atm).
======
vbrenny
Are you familiar with DOS batches? If so, you can try starting writing some
automation on DOS and then translating them into shell scripts. It was the way
I started.

If not, you can try writing some basic automation scripts. Look for all of the
repetitive tasks (copies, opening programs, clearing temps) and try to
automate them. You will, unavoidably, start feeling comfortable and knowing
all of the tools.

------
gexla
The basics are simple. Do a search for a cheatsheet, do a quick look over on
it and practice some of the commands. Use the command line a little every day
until you get the hang of it.

~~~
happyman992
cool. will try it out. thanks

------
veyron
read the manpages. Seriously. That, and do stuff that requires you to use the
linux terminal.

For example, instead of clicking and using the GUI to extract tar files, try
using `wget` and `tar`. then when you are more comfortable, try to do this in
a pipeline.

